# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  WIND: απεριόριστα data για 30 ημέρες με 9,90€

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
*Αθήνα, 2 Ιουλίου 2021.* Η WIND συνεχίζει και το καλοκαίρι τις απεριόριστες εκπλήξεις και προσφέρει σε όλους τους συνδρομητές της *ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΑ* *DATA** για 30 ημέρες* με €9,90, για να μπορούν να σερφάρουν ασταμάτητα, να μοιράζονται τις εμπειρίες τους με τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα, να ψυχαγωγούνται αλλά και να εργάζονται ξέγνοιαστα όπου και αν βρίσκονται μέσα από το δίκτυο WIND 4G & 5G. 

Οι συνδρομητές συμβολαίου WIND, οικιακοί και εταιρικοί, καθώς και οι συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής F2G μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την καλοκαιρινή προσφορά όποια στιγμή το επιθυμούν έως και 01/09 με €9,90 και ισχύ 30 ημέρων, ενώ μπορούν να ανανεώσουν όσες φορές το επιθυμούν μέσα στο διάστημα που διαρκεί η προσφορά. Η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται μέσα από τις εφαρμογές myWIND App και myF2G app.

Όλοι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να αποκτήσουν την καλοκαιρινή προσφορά *και να απογειώσουν τις δυνατότητές τους μέσα από το Δίκτυο Κινητής Νέας Γενιάς της WIND*, ενώ σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και σταδιακά σε αρκετές πόλεις και νησιά η εμπειρία αυτή μπορεί να απογειωθεί με το *WIND 5G*. 

Η WIND Ελλάς πιστή στο όραμά της για αξεπέραστη ποιότητα επικοινωνίας και εξυπηρέτησης *φροντίζει πάντα να αφουγκράζεται τις ανάγκες της εποχής και των συνδρομητών της.* 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο wind.gr, f2g.gr, στο 13800 και στα κατάστημα WIND.

----------

